# Hampshire Vehicle Detailing - 45hrs Porsche 911 (993) Carrera 4S



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Had this lovely Porsche 911 (993) Carrera 4S booked in for a full Major Correction and interior detail and change to new mats and mat clips.

The car was a recommend fro my previous 911 I detailed, as the owner took the car to show this client and within 2 hrs I had taken this as a booking:thumb:

The car was dropped off for me last saturday and I had all week to carry out the work, aswell as fitting in a quick spruce up on a 535d.

This was the car on arrival.








































































































































As you can see a fair amount a swirls, more to be unvailed under tha halogens later.

The car was firstly washed/clayed/dried etc.










Wheels cleaned with Espuma Revolution and a selection of brushes, the tyres and arches with g101.

Here is the car after the foam/wash ready to be clayed.










Clay before:










After:










The car was then all taped up ready for inspection and ptg readings, this is what was showing up under the halogens.....





































Started machining on the passenger door, here is a 50/50 after 2 hits with fc+ and 1 with extrafine.




























some more of the defects








































































































































50/50









































































Once all the machining was complete, the car was then foamed and washed again taking etra care when drying, pat dry with LT.

The cars paintwork was then cleansed using lime prime lite by hand panel at a time to get the paintwork perfect for the wax to bond.

This time I went for Dodo Juice Purple Haze a nice layer but not too thick, this was left to cure for 20 mins before buffing.

The exhaust were then polished using wirewool and autosol, the wheels were sealed using poorboys wheel sealent, the tyres dressed with 2x coats of new look trim gel.

Then onto the interior a thorough hoover and remove old mats and clips for under the seat runners, and replace with new brackets, the leather cleaned with gliptone and the dash cleaned and dressed using einzsett premium ****pit, the seals were then feed using gummi pflegde, finally glass cleaned and then outside to pose.....















































































































































































































































































http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j313/200bhprst/2010%20cars/DSC06987DesktopResolution.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j313/200bhprst/2010%20cars/DSC06990DesktopResolution.jpg


















































































Sorry for all the pictures I got a little carried away.

The owner was over the moon and couldn't believe the difference, though it was a totally different colour.

Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

no need to apologise for al the pics mate that is a beauty! great 50/50s too. did the paint throw any stickyness problems up?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work paul.

hope the family is well and your self.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Deano said:


> no need to apologise for al the pics mate that is a beauty! great 50/50s too. did the paint throw any stickyness problems up?


Cheers Dean, tbh it was pretty good no major probs.

But I am use to sticky paint now with all the impreza's/porsches im doing lately.

Paul


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Beyond amazing, truly outstanding level of correction on the greatest P-car ever!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Breathtaking transformation Paul, top stuff:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Paul, 

Wicked work :thumb: some beautiful 50/50 showing pre HVD TLC and a sensational finish. Final inside reflection pics are :doublesho outstanding. 

Big respect from all at Team Face :wave:


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome job!

i love the 993 4s one day i'll have one, it was the first porsche i had the pleasure to drive  oh the memories ^^


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats great work paul.Well done. Bet you were happy with that as well. Have exactly the same car and colour to do shortly.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Kingpin Auto Detail said:


> Thats great work paul.Well done. Bet you were happy with that as well. Have exactly the same car and colour to do shortly.


Thanks Brian,

Yes was a joy to work on even though a little challenging at times but worth every minute of it afterwards, a truely awesome Porsche and colour combo.

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice Paul :argie:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

fab turnaround chap


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great Job, great 50/50's, great photos. :thumb:

A generally high level of greatness


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work :thumb:
I love the wide bodied 993 and the results on this one make a stunner


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Forgot to ask... how did you deal with the clear plastic shields in front of the rear wheels?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice that. Got to be the nicest shape of porshe me thinks.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great job mate!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks amazing mate, What a turn around.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Love your work mate!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job and documentation!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

supernb Paul, amazing depth to the colour now :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Awsome work mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work there amazing finish too well done lad!


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Amazing results. Love it.
:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very nice Paul, good job.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

amazing work, the car does truly look a different colour.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great results on a stunning piece of pork - how do you go about dealing with the armorfend vinyl on the leading edges of the rear arches? Machine as normal?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

rallyman1978 said:


> Great results on a stunning piece of pork - how do you go about dealing with the armorfend vinyl on the leading edges of the rear arches? Machine as normal?


yes just machine as normal just go a little carefull.


----------



## Carlo86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## CJS Evo (May 6, 2010)

Looks fantastic!!

Lovely colour too


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Outstanding work man. That is a beautiful Porsche too.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Car looks fantastic now, great turnaround. Can I just ask a quick question. Would you always use a cleanser like Lime Prime after machining or can you just give it an IPA wipedown then move onto waxing in some cases?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant job. The paint looks so deep now.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the best ever 911.....


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Absolutely top work! Great 50/50's and a lovely Porsche :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Iain00 said:


> Car looks fantastic now, great turnaround. Can I just ask a quick question. Would you always use a cleanser like Lime Prime after machining or can you just give it an IPA wipedown then move onto waxing in some cases?


Yes you can just IPA after polishing but I like the depth that lime prime gives, depending on what wax im using but I tend to IPA if not using Dodo.

Bit like hd cleanse with zymol waxes etc.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

fantastic finish on that!, such depth to the paint!


----------

